

Google, Oracle Java API Copyright Battle Lands at Supreme Court - yohui
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/10/google-oracle-java-api-copyright-battle-lands-at-supreme-court/

======
bmh100
As many others have noted, the implications of this case are deep. If APIs can
be copyrighted, program compatibility becomes strictly controlled by the
copyright holder. [1]

[1] [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/05/dangerous-ruling-
oracl...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/05/dangerous-ruling-oracle-v-
google-federal-circuit-reverses-sensible-lower-court)

